# Airstone not working



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

I just bought a Topfin round airstone today at petsmart and it doesn't work. I attachted it to some airline tubing. does it need to be attatched to something else like an airpump? First time using an airstone so i don'tknow how it works. please help:fish:


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

yes u need tubing and an airpump.. just find the average sized tubing (i dont know how big it is) and buy a few feet of it.. attach one end to the little connecter on the airstone and the other end to the connecter on the air pump


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks!!! do bubblewands need an airpump too? never used anything except a filter before.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

these things don't make bubbles all by themselves.... if it says "air"; it needs air..gotta come from someplace..
just to run a single airstone; all you need is a small pump...but if you are going to go to a bubblewand; get a bigger pump....


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok thank you!!!!!!


----------

